# msvcr100.dll



## GeorgA (28. Apr 2012)

Hallo,
habe damals mich etwas mit Java beschäftigt und dabei ein Spiel für meinen Neffen programmiert.
Die Jar Datei habe ich damals mit WinExecutor in eine exe umgewandelt.
Nun jetzt wollte gerne das Spiel meinem Enkel präsentieren –in hier Konsternation!
Bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass die msvcr100.dll nicht vorhanden sei.
Ok – ich habe die in den Windows/system32 reinkopiert …und jetzt … meckert das System (XP prof sp3) dass die msvcr100.dll keine gültige Windows-Datei ist.
Als Backup ist bei mir NUR die umgewandelte (jar – to exe) Variante vorhanden.
Ok.
MSVCR100.dll ist ein Bestandteil der Visual C++ Runtime.
Kann man das nicht irgendwie umgehen – ohne die Visual C++ Runtime zu installieren …?
Für eine Hilfe werde ich *sehr dankbar sein.* (ehe mein Enkel) 
Gruß
Georg


----------



## Final_Striker (28. Apr 2012)

Was hat dein Enkel denn dagegen einfach die jar-Datei zu starten?


----------



## GeorgA (28. Apr 2012)

Erstmal Danke für die Schnelle Antwort!
Der hat gar nichts dagegen!
Nun ich habe die jar-Datei nicht mehr!
Als Backup (thia – selber Schuld) habe ich nur die exe!
Gruß
Georg


----------



## Marco13 (28. Apr 2012)

Eine genaue Fehlermeldung könnte helfen. Wo hast du die DLL denn her? Vielleicht gibt's da auch Probleme wegen 32/64 bit... 
Und noch eine dieser Gegenfragen, die man eigentlich nicht hören will, wenn man so eine Frage in einem Forum stellt (aber es MUSS einfach sein  ) : Warum installierst du die Redistributables nicht? (Vielleicht hilft Redistributing Visual C++ Files ...?)


----------



## GeorgA (29. Apr 2012)

Mein Grundfehler war:
Ich besitze keine jar-Datei des Spiels.

Alles habe ich (damals) mit dem WinExecutor zu einer exe- Datei (?)extrahiert.
Nach dem versuch das Spiel zu starten (was damals 1A funzte) bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:

*Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil MSVCR100.dll nicht gefunden wurde.* ...
nach ok drücken kommt:
*Error loading: C\Programm Filles\ Java\jre7\bin\clent\jvm.dll*

Nachdem ich die MSVCR100.dll in den C:\Windows\system32 kopiert habe, bekomme ich immer noch eine Fehlermeldung:
*
Die Anwendung oder DLL C:\Windows\system32\MSVCR100.dll ist keine gültige Windows-Datei.
Überprüfen Sie dies mit der Installationsdiskette.*

nach ok drücken kommt:
*Error loading: C\Programm Filles\ Java\jre7\bin\clent\jvm.dll*

Die DLL habe ich von:
Download your missing .dll files - DLL-files.com

Bzw. (versuch 2) von:
Die große DLL Datenbank
heruntergeladen.

>>_Warum installierst du die Redistributables nicht?_
Weil ich das System meines Enkel nicht unbedingt mit "[STRIKE]Entwicklungs- ressourcen[/STRIKE]" belasten möchte.
Lg
Georg


----------



## Marco13 (29. Apr 2012)

Naja... die Redistributables sind eigentlich keine Entwicklungsresourcen, sondern nicht viel mehr als ein paar DLLs, die man eben braucht. Wenn man die von MS installiert, ist de Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es funktioniert, zumindest höher (und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man sich von irgendeiner Download-Seite eine DLL runterlädt, die schädlichen Code enthält, deutlich geringer...). Ansonsten kann ich da jetzt leider nicht spezifischer weiterhelfen...


----------



## Blackhole16 (29. Apr 2012)

btw.: von wo aus startest du die exe und worauf muss sie alles zugreifen? Denn wenn sie z.B. auf Windoof/systemXX/etc zugreifen muss, benötigt sie adminrechte (soweit ich richtig bin). Probier sonst einfach mal als Admin auszuführen, vllt gehts dann.

mfg
BH16


----------



## Joew0815 (29. Apr 2012)

die MSVCR100.dll (java 1.7) bzw. MSVCR71.dll (java1.6) sind im Installationsverzeichnis:

?:\???\jre7\bin\MSVCR100.dll
?:\???\jre6\bin\MSVCR71.dll

kopier mal die *.dll in den *gleichen* Order in dem auch deine *.exe ist


----------



## maki (29. Apr 2012)

Die .exe solltest du mit einem Un-zip Programm öffnen können IMHO, dann den Inhalt extrahieren, welches wahrscheinlich nur die .class Dateien sein werden, ohne die .java Sourcen.
Die .class Dateien kannst du zB. mit JD | Java Decompiler dekompilieren, dann hast du wieder .java Dateien, wenn auch nicht sonderlich schöne, gehe aber mal davon aus dass es sich nciht um ein großes Projekt handelt 

Bei nächsten mal einfach als Jar packen und fertig.


----------



## GeorgA (29. Apr 2012)

Hallo
@ Joew0815
Selbstverständlich habe ich die beiden (MSVCR100.dll und MSVCR71.dll) in den Verzeichnis wo sich auch meine *.exe befindet kopiert. Nur aber ohne Erfolg!
Dass sich die MSVCR100.dll auch in der … \jre7\bin\  (default) befindet, wusste ich nicht!
AABBEERRRR:
Als sagen wir Verzweiflung/Test, habe ich die MSVCR100.dll aus dem jre Verzeichnis mit der heruntergeladener überschrieben und evuala – Das Spiel startet!
Ich platze von Freude!!!!!! – DANKE!

Weiterhin:
Die Antwort von (user) Marco13 spezifiziert die Problematik -> Fremde dll´s.
Das Thema möchte ich hier nicht vertiefen (bzw.) oder sogar eine Diskussion darüber zu provozieren. Fakt ist -> Mann kann heutzutage keinem Trauen.
Jetzt bin ich etwas witternd, und >>zerlege<< ich die dll´s  auf den Inhalt!

@ maki


> Die .exe solltest du mit einem Un-zip Programm öffnen können IMHO, …



Deine IMHO täuscht Dich nicht! Weil das keine sagen wir >>richtige exe<< ist, kann ich die wirklich extrahieren. Wuste ich nicht – bzw. würde ich nie auf die Idee (es zu versuchen) gekommen! UND es Funzt auch.
Was das dekompilieren betrifft, (lasse mein Kommentar darüber bei Seite …- aber danke für den Tipp.)


> gehe aber mal davon aus dass es sich nciht um ein großes Projekt handelt


Groß ist ein relatives Begriff. Mein Spiel verfügt über 120 Klassen und ca.12 MB Multimedia Material.


> Bei nächsten mal einfach als Jar packen und fertig.


Davon (wie auch von anderen Fällen) habe ich gelernt. Langsam denke ich, dass ich zurzeit (also Heute) eine Backupphobie habe.

*Ich freue mich und bin Euch allen sehr Dankbar für eure Hilfe.*
Hut ab.
LG
Georg


----------



## irgendjemand (29. Apr 2012)

tja ... denke bist du selbst schuld dran wenn du deinen source löschst nur weil es mit irgendeinem crap-tool funzt ...

aber an sich : du hättest eher "Launch4J" nutzen sollen ... da hier um das JAR nur ein PE-Header gepackt wird .. mehr nicht ...

und von tools die mit VC/++ oder VBA arbeiten solltest grundsätzlich die finger lassen ...

[edit]das einzige was man mal versuchen könnte aus der EXE die daten zu lesen ...
lad die exe einfach mal hier hoch ... mal sehen ob man dann an das eigentliche JAR kommt aus dem diese erstellt wurde ... dann kann mans neu wrappen ...[/edit]


----------



## GeorgA (30. Apr 2012)

Hallo irgendjemand,
na ja, - mein Code- Verlust ist eigentlich längere Geschichte … hat aber NICHTS mit meiner Absicht zutun!

Warum soll ich nicht ehrlich sein? – Ein paar versuchen mit "Launch4J" hat kein sichtbares Resultat ergeben. – auf Deutsch -  ich war zu blöd mir einen Installer mit dem Prog. zu basteln – deshalb habe ich den InnoSetup mir vorgeknöpft.
Aber das hat nichts mit dem Datenverlust zutun.

Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot. Die *.exe konnte ich tatsächlich mit einem Un-zip Programm (Tipp vom maki) extrahieren. Dementsprechend habe ich jetzt wenigstens alle meine Klassen … und Daten wieder dar.
Danke

Lg
Georg


----------



## irgendjemand (1. Mai 2012)

naja ... wenn jetzt das "roh-JAR" wieder vorliegt kannst du es doch neu wrapen ...

Launch4J ist IMO eine der bekanntesten möglichkeiten wenns um das wrapen von JAR files in EXE files geht ...

wird auch hier unter punkt 5 erwähnt : http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html

das der datenverlust nicht absichtlich war wollte ich dir auch nicht unterstellen ... es hörte sicher aber halt einfach danach an : "hmm läuft , überflüssige daten weg" ...

und Launch4J ist eigentlich auch sehr einfahc zu bedienen ... setup laden ... installieren ... starten .. und dann sind die wichigsten punkte eigentlich nur das source-jar ... die target-exe ... und im abschnitt "JRE" die mindest-version *sollte die version sein mit der compilet und gepackt wurde* ... dann wird noch das "build" als XML gespeichert ... und letztendlich der PE-header drumgebaut ...
bekanntester vertreter ist Minecraft ... und natürlich Launch4J selbst ... *wobei es noch einige andere projekte gibt die gerade unter windows der bequemlichkeit halber auf Launch4J als launcher setzen*


----------



## GeorgA (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
uppps, damals – habe ich es nicht (bin mir nicht sicher – es war vor sehr lange Zeit her) mit dem "Launch4J" probiert. Weil wie erwähnt mein gesamtes Backup weg ist, kann ich jetzt nicht genau sagen was das für Prog. war. Es sollte auch die jre (falls es auf dem System nicht vorhanden ist) mit installieren. Nicht aber "InstallShield" …
Auf den Name komme ich jetzt nicht – sorry  drauf.
Den "Launch4J" habe ich mir gerade herunterladen. Mall schauen.
Gruß
Georg


----------



## irgendjemand (1. Mai 2012)

könnte mir jetzt noch IzPack vorstellen ... bei dem weis ich das zumindest ... wobei die meisten anderen launcher auch ähnliche fähigkeiten besitzen ...


----------



## GeorgA (2. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort (Mühe)!
Momentan ist mir die Option (jre mit installieren) irrelevant.
Ich freue mich aber sehr, dass ich hier (wie auch damals [vor sehr vielen Jahren]) eventuell auf Hilfe, Unterstützung, …Tipps auf einem hohem Niveau "zählen darf"!

Gruß
Georg


----------

